# Moving space from D drive to C drive



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

i went into disk management to reduce drive D and increase drive C. I managed to shrink drive D to unallocated space but when I tried to increase drive C by the same amount the extend volume option was greyed out. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

May we see a screen shot of the Disk Management window? If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> May we see a screen shot of the Disk Management window? If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To increase the "C" (or any other) partition you must have unallocated space adjacent to it. You'll probably need to use a better partitioning tool. I use the free EASEUS Partition Master.

Note that your "C" partition is 2/3 empty, so there seems to be no urgency to increase its size.


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> To increase the "C" (or any other) partition you must have unallocated space adjacent to it. You'll probably need to use a better partitioning tool. I use the free EASEUS Partition Master.
> 
> Note that your "C" partition is 2/3 empty, so there seems to be no urgency to increase its size.


As I said earlier I did
have unallocated space but couldn't increase drive C as th
e extend volume option was greyed out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is no unallocated space showing in your screen shot. When you did have it was it immediately to the right of the "C" partition?


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> There is no unallocated space showing in your screen shot. When you did have it was it immediately to the right of the "C" partition?


When I couldn't move the space to C I moved it back to D. I will repeat the operation later this morning and post another screenshot.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

According to my experience with Easeus partition master free, you can drag the partitions forward or backward to resize or move as long as you got free space on each partition. And do remember to backup the hard drive before doing anything to the partitions. 
googled this, http://www.easeus.com/partition-manager-guide/resize-and-move-partition.html


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

gregory8391 said:


> When I couldn't move the space to C I moved it back to D. I will repeat the operation later this morning and post another screenshot.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK; revisit posts # 4 and 8.


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> OK; revisit posts # 4 and 8.


Tried Easeus but when it came to extending C it said it cannot be done on a drive that is classed as boot so I'm thwarted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Never ran into a problem like that. Starting from what you showed in post # 9 exactly what did you do or try to do with Easeus? Do you have the unallocated space adjacent to "C" partition now?


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> Never ran into a problem like that. Starting from what you showed in post # 9 exactly what did you do or try to do with Easeus? Do you have the unallocated space adjacent to "C" partition now?


I reduced drive D to unallocated space but it showed up next to drive D not drive C and it said in help that a boot drive cannot be extended which seems to be the case when I tried in disk management.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When resizing Easus has an option to have the unallocated space either before or after the partition. See here: http://www.easeus.com/partition-manager-guide/resize-and-move-partition.html
You should be able to move the partition.


----------



## gregory8391 (Aug 18, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> When resizing Easus has an option to have the unallocated space either before or after the partition. See here: http://www.easeus.com/partition-manager-guide/resize-and-move-partition.html
> You should be able to move the partition.


Tried that to no avail. Just won't let me increase drive C so I will give up. Thanks to all who tried to help me.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'd have to move that 508MB recovery partition before it will allow you to resize, add more space, to the C partition.

You have a large C partition that's more than half empty, why do you need it bigger? You can change the location of your data folders such as Documents, Pictures, Videos, etc to another drive and most installations allow you to change the installation path to another drive as well.


----------

